# Couple Comics I've Made



## Wulfn (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I am super new to the fandom and just finally kinda accepted its who I am. Im in Chandler, AZ so if anyone in the area is interested to meet, let me know!

Drawing is such a stress reliever and I plan to continue making comics weekly when possible. I have a Tumblr, Twitter, and a website(wulfn.com) so they should always posted and available there. Here are the 2 I have made so far. Please let me know what I can do to improve my art or comic creations. Thanks!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 9, 2018)

Cute


----------



## xofrats (Apr 9, 2018)

Cute art style. The fox reminds me of the fox TheOdd1sOut draws :3
Good luck with your comic. Drawing a page every week can be hard so try and get a head.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 21, 2018)

xofrats said:


> Cute art style. The fox reminds me of the fox TheOdd1sOut draws :3
> Good luck with your comic. Drawing a page every week can be hard so try and get a head.


Same here


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Apr 21, 2018)

They look Awasome! I mean, I think all art is great and I respect all artist because I can only draw stick figures.


----------



## Wulfn (Apr 21, 2018)

I really appreciate the comment, I’m learning that it’s not really a talent and more just hard work. I hope that I can improve, but it will take time. Hope to see your art sometimes! It’s nerve wrecking to show people but it’s fine, just having fun with it will help!


----------



## Izar (May 12, 2018)

You did a great job! I love how adorable your wolf is, and how he is in a comic with batman XD


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Super adorable.


----------



## bombylius (May 12, 2018)

Your art looks really cute, you're doing great!


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 12, 2018)

Keep it up


----------



## Adriana.rainbow (May 12, 2018)

great job


----------



## Wulfn (May 13, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the positivity!!!! I stopped the comic for a bit cause I got busy but I’ve been drawing a ton to improve. I’m gonna start it up again now that I have some free time, thanks again!!!!


----------



## TheOdd1sOut (Apr 24, 2019)

xofrats said:


> Cute art style. The fox reminds me of the fox TheOdd1sOut draws :3
> Good luck with your comic. Drawing a page every week can be hard so try and get a head.


Awww how nice.


----------

